# Night life



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have always thought that Cairo never sleeps, believe me it sleeps compared to Spain. I live out in the country and last night I went clubbing at 2a.m!!! I didn´t go out of the house until 2 which is normal apparently....I have gone to the Khan in summer about 11pm but never thought to go out clubbing in the wee hours of the morning


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THis is common back home. It is the norm that you leave home at 11 pm, have dinner or tapas or a coffee (which will take about two hours) and then go dancing until , well, till you are tired.
I know, what a funny bunch we are, the spanish.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You are always full of surprises Maiden..

I have done a few rare nights in Egypt where I was pumped full of red bull..I am in bed by 11 anything past 12 and I fall asleep.

I have experimented with alcohol over the last 3 weeks to get my body used to it in case when I want to socialise with females and it's being rejected


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> You are always full of surprises Maiden..
> 
> I have done a few rare nights in Egypt where I was pumped full of red bull..I am in bed by 11 anything past 12 and I fall asleep.
> 
> I have experimented with alcohol over the last 3 weeks to get my body used to it in case when I want to socialise with females and it's being rejected


But think it's like that in uk now my kids started getting ready 9-9 30 then going out 10.30 back 3-4 in my day out at 9 back by 2-3 now of course 10 is my limit my going out has gone.
Why do you need alcohol ?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

bat said:


> But think it's like that in uk now my kids started getting ready 9-9 30 then going out 10.30 back 3-4 in my day out at 9 back by 2-3 now of course 10 is my limit my going out has gone.
> Why do you need alcohol ?


I can be shy around females when I meet them and play hard to get, however after a few mojitos I become quite vulnerable and open to suggestion and I would allow them to take advantage of me


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> I can be shy around females when I meet them and play hard to get, however after a few mojitos I become quite vulnerable and open to suggestion and I would allow them to take advantage of me


So first , second, and third round yours then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> You are always full of surprises Maiden..
> 
> I have done a few rare nights in Egypt where I was pumped full of red bull..I am in bed by 11 anything past 12 and I fall asleep.
> 
> I have experimented with alcohol over the last 3 weeks to get my body used to it in case when I want to socialise with females and it's being rejected




I will give you another surprise I went clubbing with two lovely Spanish men, Fran and Pepe.. sounds like a 70s pop duo lol


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes seems to be the quiet ones who hand out infractions who are the wild ones and the ones who are loud need alcohol to get wild.

A lady at work summed it up the other evening at our Christmas meal, she had grabbed me by the tie and was quite forward, she said "you come across all dirty in the office and now you run away like a little girl"

Run away I did indeed


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Yes seems to be the quiet ones who hand out infractions who are the wild ones and the ones who are loud need alcohol to get wild.
> 
> A lady at work summed it up the other evening at our Christmas meal, she had grabbed me by the tie and was quite forward, she said "you come across all dirty in the office and now you run away like a little girl"
> 
> Run away I did indeed


You consider that forward, it seems rather restrained to me there was a lot more she could of said judging from that. You did say she was a lady .LOL


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Back in my prime I would go out clubbing, roll in at 4am and then get up at 6am, and be at my desk for 8:30am. I'm not really sorry that I cannot manage that any more. After having a baby I treasure every bit of sleep I get, this is a late night for me!!!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Back in my prime I would go out clubbing, roll in at 4am and then get up at 6am, and be at my desk for 8:30am. I'm not really sorry that I cannot manage that any more. After having a baby I treasure every bit of sleep I get, this is a late night for me!!!!!


Yes these younger generation think they invented clubbing, 30 yrs ago I'd finishing clubbing 2-3 go and eat bacon toastys in nearest wimpeys ( before mcdonalds time) then go to work at 6 to do breakfasts at the hotel I worked in. Then I'd sober up by lunch time ready for a few hours Kip to do it all over again.but don't miss it one bit as been there done that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes these younger generation think they invented clubbing, 30 yrs ago I'd finishing clubbing 2-3 go and eat bacon toastys in nearest wimpeys ( before mcdonalds time) then go to work at 6 to do breakfasts at the hotel I worked in. Then I'd sober up by lunch time ready for a few hours Kip to do it all over again.but don't miss it one bit as been there done that.




Lol I think Sam would hoped to be included in the younger generation.


Yes I had plenty of stamina and could go out nearly ever night and never missed a day off work, my surprise here was the time that they go out at.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol I think Sam would hoped to be included in the younger generation.
> 
> 
> Yes I had plenty of stamina and could go out nearly ever night and never missed a day off work, my surprise here was the time that they go out at.


Yes realize she was but when you have young ones at what ever age you need all and more stamina for them it's only when they leave you have extra to do other things. I think the world over we are becoming 24 hour people.
When I was in new York years ago working I worked with kids working in manhattan during the day ( office work ) then restaurant at night then clubbing till time to go back to the city to work. But you can only burn the candle at both ends for so long.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes realize she was but when you have young ones at what ever age you need all and more stamina for them it's only when they leave you have extra to do other things. I think the world over we are becoming 24 hour people.
> When I was in new York years ago working I worked with kids working in manhattan during the day ( office work ) then restaurant at night then clubbing till time to go back to the city to work. But you can only burn the candle at both ends for so long.


Lol, at the ripe old age of 25 I'm hoping I've not left the "younger generation" just yet 

Seriously though, I had my fun through my college and uni days, can't be doing with late nights any more. Old before my time, perhaps. But full time single parent with full time work is all my energy gone, I need my sleep at night!! 

Maybe you'll find me on the dance floor again once she's flown the nest


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> Lol, at the ripe old age of 25 I'm hoping I've not left the "younger generation" just yet
> 
> Seriously though, I had my fun through my college and uni days, can't be doing with late nights any more. Old before my time, perhaps. But full time single parent with full time work is all my energy gone, I need my sleep at night!!
> 
> Maybe you'll find me on the dance floor again once she's flown the nest


Yes I was lone parent at 24 working and studying also but like you had partied my self out ( from age 16 ) so like you stopped,when you have small ones it's not a sacrifice and do you miss it for me no. But still have young one at home And work still but bed at ten which is not a problem.maybe when shes gone who knows


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

bat said:


> Yes I was lone parent at 24 working and studying also but like you had partied my self out ( from age 16 ) so like you stopped,when you have small ones it's not a sacrifice and do you miss it for me no. But still have young one at home And work still but bed at ten which is not a problem.maybe when shes gone who knows


I do not miss going out at all. My facebook every weekend is full of status updates of drunken nights out, followed by how awful they feel the next day, and it only makes me thank god I have a clear head and feel great. I do not envy them. I sometimes miss my old days of nights out, but not enough to be doing it now. I've been drunk only twice since being in Egypt, the first was unintentional, every time I'd finished a drink I'd find someone had bought me a new one, and it's rude not to drink something bought for you. The second was whilst trying to rekindle my marriage and feeling the NEED to get drunk, needless to say we divorced  .


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Sam said:


> I do not miss going out at all. My facebook every weekend is full of status updates of drunken nights out, followed by how awful they feel the next day, and it only makes me thank god I have a clear head and feel great. I do not envy them. I sometimes miss my old days of nights out, but not enough to be doing it now. I've been drunk only twice since being in Egypt, the first was unintentional, every time I'd finished a drink I'd find someone had bought me a new one, and it's rude not to drink something bought for you. The second was whilst trying to rekindle my marriage and feeling the NEED to get drunk, needless to say we divorced  .


Yes I notice that on Facebook been out or waiting to go out. But Facebook not around when I was in my prime otherwise I'd be the same . Though I must admit looking back I think I must of been pretty wild because nobody does the things I used to do.
For instance: coming home from my usual night club , somehow my friend and I ended up at ingelston market at 9 in the morning selling jeans in our disco gear. Got home 10 the next night just in time to bath and dress for our night out. Was glad to get to work on Monday morning for a rest. LOL


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I use to go out partying well to but since Egypt I have not, I think it calmed me down!! And of course got the baby now which I'd gladly choose over being out every night! I don't miss the going out clubbing much just wish to now and then have a reason to get dressed up and go somewhere to let my hair down and let of some steam! lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

SHendra said:


> I use to go out partying well to but since Egypt I have not, I think it calmed me down!! And of course got the baby now which I'd gladly choose over being out every night! I don't miss the going out clubbing much just wish to now and then have a reason to get dressed up and go somewhere to let my hair down and let of some steam! lol


yes know what you mean for me its in the car music LOUD LOUD
not sure what the answer is to that one
a get together with other expat woman and a sing song helps and getting together for birthdays again expat woman only helps
anyone else with any ideas for steam letting


----------

